# Is an "Estate" an ugly stepchild of Murray ??



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I picked up a cheap Estate ES825. Nice 8hp Tec engine that is worth what I paid but I'm trying to price out some parts to bring the oil girl back. I'm having a hard time trying to find parts on any of the sites I usually use and no one including Searsdirect seems to recognize the model number. I've tried it a couple ways leaving out a bit here and there, with spaces and without and it doesn't pull up.  Any ideas much appreciated.

Was it made by Murray ??

Any chance we have an "Estate" expert on the forum ??

ES825/33185 191 Ser #097634
.
.


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

*Belt Eater*

Try checking the welds on the Auger pulley. My buddy had the exact model Estate and when I took a looked into it, the welds on the pulley had cracked causing the pulley to not run true and eat up belts.. 

Good luck with your Estate


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

I wouldn't say that's it's an ugly stepchild, but it was likely made by Murray or if it's old enough by Noma. I have a 523 that was built by Noma that I've been saving from the scrap pile, and it hasn't been all that difficult to find parts.

All of the Tecumseh engine parts are easy to find, and the rest of the parts can be found on other machine brands. The only thing that I haven't been able to buy was a new drive axle, but since it was only 3/4" round bar I fabricated one up on my own and drilled out the proper holes.

I've put wheels and tires from a Toro 824XL on it because the original ones were so welded on the axle that I had to cut the axle in half and build a new one. Now I'm on the lookout for a discharge chute from another Toro 824 or Powershift as the shorty chute on it currently kinda sucks.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Look up on google for images under the names dynamark, long islander and some craftsmans. all look identical. You just need to find the same machine, get the model number and pull up the part schematic. the compare it to your own. you can find it with a little time. I have done it for an older brute before briggs had them.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm slowly getting there. Still wasn't able to pull up this one but pulled the part numbers of items I need and started to cross them over to Noma and Murray numbers.

Threeputtpar . . . That's so funny. I found out late last night while pulling a wheel to fix it going flat that my axle was broken and missing inside the wheels sleeve. They drilled a hole in the axle close to the housing and put a bolt on the inside to lock it to the axle. What the ....... So I'm about 6" short on the right side but the bushings were literally worn through so I pulled the drive gear off and pulled the axle only to find the left wheel seized tight to the axle. Mapp gassed it and tried some penetrating oil but no go last night. Have a friend with a press so I'll be visiting soon.
Was able to find an axle, was 53835 superseded to 5923MA $47 3/4 X 21-3/16"

What did you make the shaft out of and where did you buy it ?? I was thinking I might get 3/4 rod at Menards and do my own drilling but I'm uncertain of the strength of the metal.
If you could buy a shaft for $47 + shipping would you still build one ?? 


TD5771 . . . Would like to pull mine up but good idea on searching for a craftsman look a like as it would be more common and with searsdirect it would make looking up numbers sooooooo much easier 

I'm just so glad the guy still had the operators manual with a parts diagram. It's in rough shape but it's all I have !!


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

From the mtd web site it looks like your blower was made in 2005. 
Outdoor Power Equipment Parts: Use the Part Finder Tool from MTD

You can search for parts BT model. They show an estate snowblower for 2005 but I don't know if the were still making tecs in 2005.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Sorry that my last post was a little vague, I was multitasking on my tablet and wanted to type something up fast while it was on my mind. If you go to the MTD site and look up parts and accessories using the "I don't know my model number" option you will get a series of pull down menus to find whatever piece of equipment you are looking for. 

In there menu system I literally stumbled across "Estate" as a brand that is or more likely was under the MTD umbrella. The only blower that they have listed is a 2005 model year but I have a feeling that your model is older. This is mainly because it has a Tecumseh and I don't see the mounts for the clean out tool. 

Based on this bit of info I believe your machine to be an MTD produced machine.


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

I actually asked the maintenance guys at my work if they had any scraps of 3/4" steel bar laying around and they gave me a 30" hunk for free. A 1/4" cobalt drill bit and the drill press at my BIL's house got me all the holes I needed to mount the drive gear and the two wheels. I had bought the drill bit in an attempt to drill out the old pins on the siezed shaft and try to save it first, so out-of-pocket I was $6.

I had found the manual online and tried to find the shaft but came up empty. I'm surprised that you found a shaft available for the 825.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

_*"Sorry that my last post was a little vague"

*_No worries, I'll take any help I can get. I followed your info and do see where they only list an Estate for one year. That shows they made the thing. If they want to distance themselves why not set up an "Estate" web page for their support ??

For an older one like mine there is a chance it was a Noma but it's hard to understand why support is non-existant. It's a chance to sell parts and they make more on parts then they do on machines. 

I ended up having to use a 20 ton press to get the axle out of the left wheel. Now it's time to do some serious measuring and drilling and I'll have an axle that supports both wheels, what a deal


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Woodtick007, U da Man !! I pulled the belt cover to check the pulleys out and there is a cracked weld between the body and the auger housing allowing some deflection. Will need to get the battery in my welding helmet charged up. I also found the idler pulley on the auger drive wobbling a bit so it's outta here. Have a new friction wheel on the way too.

This is something to look for when inspecting a used blower.
This explains the torn up auger belts:


----------



## danielsx150 (Oct 29, 2019)

hey guys

I just picked up an estate 825 with tecumseh 8hp from facebook marketplace for cheap and i am trying to bring it back to life but am finding it tricky to find parts without an exact model number. the serial number is clear as day and is:61481278 but the model info is rubbed off. the only other visible info on the tag is that it was made in canada and the customer service department is in brampton ontario. is there any other way to identify this machine or similar models to compare parts to?


----------

